
A Lot More Than Just Hot Air - Tomte
https://www.siemens.com/innovation/en/home/pictures-of-the-future/energy-and-efficiency/smart-grids-and-energy-storage-more-than-hot-air.html
======
Nomentatus
Siemens is a bit late to this tech, and this party, which has been discussed
in HN in previous years (tech including the stones), but welcome.

